# Anyone else on the INTEGRITY ? Sails 7/26



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

found this pic of the INTEGRITY online 
http://www.ship-hunters.be/Images/Categorie/RoRo/Other Ro-Ro I/Fotopages/Integrity.htm


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is the Integrity at Antwerp :thumbup:


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm on the Integrity. Dropped off at Harms Munich 21 July. Loaded on Integrity 28 July. According to cha777's post it should dock on 11 August. cha how did you determine arrival due date? Was it AIS Live? Have a link to the site you used?


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Type-in your VIN here. Click on the schedule. Voila!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Type-in your VIN here. Click on the schedule. Voila!


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Awesome image!!*

Nice work.......... Was it easy to find the vessel?


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

*At Zeebrugge*

And the Integrity puddles along. Here we are at Zeebrugge.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

cha777 said:


> Type-in your VIN here. Click on the schedule. Voila!


Thanks. Got it.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

And now we're steaming towards Southampton!

Also noticed on the WW site that the schedule has changed. Instead of leaving Southampton on the 2nd, they seem to be leaving tomorrow (the first). I'm not getting my hopes up that it will arrive NY earlier as they are still scheduled for an August 11 arrival, but one can always hope and pray!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Next stop...New York baaby! Hoping for calm seas.....


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

cha777 said:


> Hoping for calm seas.....


http://tinyurl.com/6zeqqw

It looks like there is a minor storm off Newfoundland. It's a 9-day voyage, though, so anything could happen. "Integrity" doesn't rhyme with "Tricolor," so I think we'll be good.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm on integrity as well, looks as though I did pretty well dropping off in Nice on 7/16


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Integrity has cleared the English Channel!

http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Integrity-8919934.html


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

my car is on the intergity also set to dock in nyc on 8/11 does anyone how long after the ship docs does is take to pass coustoms and get to the dealer?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

mostwanted911a said:


> does anyone how long after the ship docs [sic] does is take to pass coustoms and get to the dealer?


That depends on how many $100 bills you discreetly placed in your glove compartment.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

mostwanted911a said:


> my car is on the intergity also set to dock in nyc on 8/11 does anyone how long after the ship docs does is take to pass coustoms and get to the dealer?


3-4 days for customs, unless they decide to do a more in depth inspection of your car.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Found Her ...........*

In the Atlantic see below.......

As of 25 minutes ago she was south of Greenland , 30West / 50North.........


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

is there a chance that it might get to ny before the 8/11? where are your cars going after they doc in ny?


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Possibly can arrive sooner*

Based on the progress it appears it could arrive a day sooner. I wonder if there would be dock space.

All cars offload at Newark and clear customs before going to the BMW NJ Vehicle Processing Center prior to shipment to dealers.............


----------



## Mero (Jul 19, 2008)

I drive past the dock everyday on the way into work (NYC). I'm still amazed by the amount of cars lined up waiting to be transported.


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

where in ny is the dock located off the west side highway?


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Here is the address of the terminal. It's actually in NJ*

Auto Marine Terminal 403 Port Jersey Boulevard Jersey City, NJ ............. by the way the ship is making good progress, see the track map below.......


----------



## Mero (Jul 19, 2008)

AirBecks said:


> Auto Marine Terminal 403 Port Jersey Boulevard Jersey City, NJ ............. by the way the ship is making good progress, see the track map below.......


Yep, Jersey City.

I'll keep an eye out on 8/10 and let you guys know if the Integrity docked a day early.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

Latest update: Integrity is about 200 miles off the coast of Newfoundland, Canada. Definitely ahead of schedule. Last reported position: N 48°18', W 045°54'


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

nice so if should hopefully be here a day early not like it make a difference its not like anything get done on a Sunday anyways!!!


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

triplefive said:


> I think it should get fixed at the VDC although how much of a delay I'm not sure. I got a little flyer w/my redelivery that mentions you should fax the condition/damage report to your client advisor and to BMW NA claims processing center (I guess it might expedite repair?). If you don't mind me asking, what happened (or where in Italy) that let to the keying? I only ask b/c I was thinking about italy for the next time I do ED so it's always good to get info ahead of time....


I was staying in Bellagio and the parking there is pretty tight. My car was 3/4 of the way in the spot and the next day someone keyed the back bumper. Probably some of it is my fault but our cars are huge there compared to the parking spots. I would just be careful where I park. Otherwise the trip was good. So faxing the report expedites things huh?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

pramodpa said:


> I was staying in Bellagio and the parking there is pretty tight. My car was 3/4 of the way in the spot and the next day someone keyed the back bumper. Probably some of it is my fault but our cars are huge there compared to the parking spots. I would just be careful where I park. Otherwise the trip was good. So faxing the report expedites things huh?


I stayed a night in Menaggio, right across the lake from there. Parking was also very bad there, but I was lucky to have an indoor garage space owned by the Hotel du Lac. The last open space in the garage was in the corner of the garage, and it required parallel parking. I had about one foot in front, and about 6 inches from the wall in back.

In the second picture, the Volvo all the way back on the right would have had to back out and exit the entire garage in reverse. There were a total of 9 parking spaces in the garage.

Luckily I sustained no damage, and believe it or not, I only parked my car outside overnight once on the whole trip, in Schwangau (where parking was no problem anyway). The rest of the nights were all garaged.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Heres a chart showing her position*

See attached


----------



## Mero (Jul 19, 2008)

this is where they off load them

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=40.690620,+-74.134004&ie=UTF8&ll=40.690897,-74.132599&spn=0.003872,0.006866&t=h&z=17


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

holly **** thats big!!! Hope the cars dont get lost


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mero said:


> this is where they off load them
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=40.690620,+-74.134004&ie=UTF8&ll=40.690897,-74.132599&spn=0.003872,0.006866&t=h&z=17


Wrong.

They unload them here: http://tinyurl.com/6nblw9


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

AirBecks said:


> See attached


Or you all can check for yourselves:

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6925


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

maande10 said:


> Or you all can check for yourselves:
> 
> http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WDC6925


Cool...it has come a long way, I'm trying to imagine it out there by Newfoundland right now in the middle of the night...must be rough


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

By my rough estimate from www.sailwx.info, Integrity is still 2000 miles away. At 19 knots, that's 21 miles an hour, 95 hours to go, 4 days, August 11 arrival at Jersey City stands.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

cha777 said:


> By my rough estimate from www.sailwx.info, Integrity is still 2000 miles away. At 19 knots, that's 21 miles an hour, 95 hours to go, 4 days, August 11 arrival at Jersey City stands.


You're off by a factor of two. Integrity is about 1000 miles away from NJ as of the Aug 7 12:00 update.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*She's making 15 knots ......*

Which should put her in port Saturday evening around 10pm (which is 8/10 0200Z or Greenwich standard time) ....so actually one day early.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

The dot moved! You heard it here first.


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

Question after the ship is here how do we track the cars after that? How do we know wen they passed customs and how do we know wen its in the processing center? How long does it take to processes at bmw?


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

mostwanted911a said:


> Question after the ship is here how do we track the cars after that? How do we know wen they passed customs and how do we know wen its in the processing center? How long does it take to processes at bmw?


The $64 Million question...


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

mostwanted911a said:


> Question after the ship is here how do we track the cars after that? How do we know wen they passed customs and how do we know wen its in the processing center? How long does it take to processes at bmw?


If your car happened to sustain damage during the voyage, then it will take longer because BMW's processing center will need to repair it before it leaves the port. Customs can go pretty quick, or it can go very long (they could give you the automotive equivalent of a cavity search). It all depends.


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry this might be a dumb question buts what VDC stand for?


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

Bremerhaven germany 25/07/2008 28/07/2008 
antwerp belgium 30/07/2008 30/07/2008 
zeebrugge belgium 31/07/2008 31/07/2008 
southampton united kingdom 01/08/2008 01/08/2008 
new york, ny u.s.a. 10/08/2008 10/08/2008 
baltimore, md u.s.a. 12/08/2008 13/08/2008 
charleston,sc u.s.a. 16/08/2008 17/08/2008 
brunswick, ga u.s.a. 18/08/2008 18/08/2008


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

mostwanted911a said:


> No mine is a white one  but great pics triplefive!!! but that balck 335 might be yours?


guess I might be wrong then but it looked like an ED car b/c there was no protective cloth or anything inside it like on a new car. It had the same rims, color, and trim inside (got a peek through the fence lol) but again, I can't say for sure. I wish I brought the extra remote with me! (but then again, they might disconnect the battery during the trip?) oh well, if I'm wrong it only made me wish for my car to the dealer sooner!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

triplefive said:


> this 5 series looks kind of like yours cha777 -- I could be wrong though, guess we'll have to wait and see what the official "unload times' are on the ship tracking website?


Thanks for the thought triplefive...not my car though as I have the sports package so no chrome trim. I see that the WW site shows that the ship has left NYC for the 2 day trip (WTF??!!) but the tracking site has still not updated so no official offload time yet.

Anyway, I wonder what Adrian's 8-ball has to say about getting to ATL soon....


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

mostwanted911a said:


> Sorry this might be a dumb question buts what VDC stand for?


VDC = vehicle distribution center


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

Dam every one is kindda far from each other i woulda said lets have a receided bmw gathering lol so we can see what every one is working with exchange so ideas grab some lunch and drinks prmopa i have friends in maryland have u ever bin to club space over by u.. i stay over in silver springs i love it over there much to do


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

ok one last dumb question so thats not the bmw processing center it still need to go there after it passes the vdc


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

triplefive said:


> guess I might be wrong then but it looked like an ED car b/c there was no protective cloth or anything inside it like on a new car. It had the same rims, color, and trim inside (got a peek through the fence lol) but again, I can't say for sure. I wish I brought the extra remote with me! (but then again, they might disconnect the battery during the trip?) oh well, if I'm wrong it only made me wish for my car to the dealer sooner!


what dealer is your car heading to i see your in ny what dealer did u buy if from?


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

mostwanted911a said:


> what dealer is your car heading to i see your in ny what dealer did u buy if from?


actually purchased the car in NJ so it shouldn't be a big trip for the car to get there


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

mostwanted911a said:


> ok one last dumb question so thats not the bmw processing center it still need to go there after it passes the vdc


As far as I can recall, the VPC is the older name for the VDC -- they are the same thing


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah better deals over here as long as u didnt get it on rt17 in maywood there ****ing rip offs and imma boycott them every chance i get lol


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

mostwanted911a said:


> yeah better deals over here as long as u didnt get it on rt17 in maywood there ****ing rip offs and imma boycott them every chance i get lol


you mean park ave bmw? yeah, i'd probably avoid buying the car there as I've heard some people have not had good experiences


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

triplefive said:


> you mean park ave bmw? yeah, i'd probably avoid buying the car there as I've heard some people have not had good experiences


so u have herd lol... Im getting service done in paul miller there service and building is unbelievable


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice info and pictures!!!

(Well, its also driving me a bit crazy).

I'm thinking the ED cars are going to have the German plates on the rear. I have seen several cars at the dealer here with front and rear plates after ED (before customer pickup).


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

Any updates? Anyone know anything


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

mostwanted911a said:


> Any updates? Anyone know anything


I refer you to my post about *patience*, on the previous page of this very same thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3457404&postcount=64


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

So....has anybody's car been "unloaded" according to te Wallenius Wilhelmsen site? My guess is that they just have not updated yet :dunno: or my poor car is still on the ship.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

cha777 said:


> ... or my poor car is still on the ship.


If it is, then it will be in Baltimore today.


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

maande10 said:


> If it is, then it will be in Baltimore today.


:rofl:


----------



## mostwanted911a (Jul 17, 2008)

My dealer called today he said that the car will be ready on Friday for pick up :bigpimp:


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

AirBecks said:


> Did you do Euro Delivery? If not that might answer why it cleared customs & VPD so fast....
> 
> According to my dealer ED takes a little longer to clear. Anyone told the same thing??


My dealer, Passport, also told me that EDP cars take longer to clear customs than regular new car shipments. I was given a week to two week estimate before the car arrived at the dealership.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

I called Adrian yesterday and he sent me a "screen shot" of my car's progress. It was still listed as having been offloaded but not through customs or VDC. Interestingly, they had an estimated August 21 arrival at the South Carolina VDC so if that holds true, I'll probably see my car the first week of September...around 6 weeks from dropoff as I had expected.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Who's adrian?*

Sounds right though. I think our cars cleared customs this morning, that is why it was updated on W&W's site.

Are you doing PDC? Is that why it goes to the VPC in SC in addition to NJ??


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Never mind .......Adrain in ATL*

Brain fart..............


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

AirBecks said:


> Are you doing PDC? Is that why it goes to the VPC in SC in addition to NJ??


I'm pretty sure all southern cars go to VPC in SC instead of NJ


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

lilskel said:


> I'm pretty sure all southern cars go to VPC in SC instead of NJ


Not directly from the boat if they are ED. If ED, they are offloaded from ship at Port NEAT in Jersey City, cleared through customs and VDC there, trucked to SC and then onto respective regions/dealerships.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

strider41 said:


> My dealer, Passport, also told me that EDP cars take longer to clear customs than regular new car shipments. I was given a week to two week estimate before the car arrived at the dealership.


I'm with Passport, too. Same drill on the ETA. If you beat me to the lot on the day they're ready, say hi to my 335xi coupe.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

in searching other threads on delivery status, I noticed that others called the ED# (1-800-932-0831) and seemed to have some luck getting info on vehicle status, any vehicle damage and estimated delivery dates. Could be worth a shot?


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

also noticed that some called EH Harms (908-353-1600, Ext 103) and asked if the vehicles from their respective ship cleared customs yet. Also could be worth a shot


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I tried to get more info from these numbers and got some contradictory info. When I called the ED#, I was just told the boat got in on the 10th (with no additional info). When I called EH Harms, I was told the car cleared customs on the 12th. Unless the representative truly meant it was given to customs on the 12th? I asked her what discharged meant, and she said it just meant that it was given to customs but not cleared customs. 

I'm a little baffled by all the mixed info. Anyone else get the same story or wants to give a call to find out?


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

After calling EH Harms again, I found out that the discharge date (14th) listed on the website was not correct and that the car in fact did clear customs on the 12th......:dunno:


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Must be in VPC now?*

Maybe even cleared out already. Based on what you learned.

Don't you wish they would provide better real time data for us? Why does this have to be so hard?

We can go pick up a car 4,000 miles away and have pictures and video posted for ther world to see in 15 minutes, yet we have to be Sherlock Holmes to even find what country our car is in afterwards............


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Got a chance to speak to the dealer & they said the car went to the VPC on 8/15 and there is an estimated release date of 8/25 to the dealer. This might depend on what work needs to be done (it wasn't coming up on the system yet). My CA also said the final dates could obviously change due to the nature of the work being performed on the car, etc.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I was told it's being sent to the dealer on 8/18..I thought that sounded about a week early..we will see


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Owners Circle now lists my car is in "VPC" now*

Which makes sense. Probably was in there last Thursday. I wondere how long takes if there is now damage?


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

AirBecks said:


> Which makes sense. Probably was in there last Thursday. I wondere how long takes if there is now damage?


I see the same thing as well. Guess we just have to hope for the best at this point!


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone heard from their CA about when there car is coming. My CA won't return any of my emails or phone calls (guess she has her money so no rush!). My delivery is to North Jersey so it shouldn't be too long, u would think


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*North Jersey? Did you buy from Ricki at Difeo?*

I would be suprised if she did not return your calls if it was....but otherwise par for the course.

My CA indicates he has been given an estimate of 8/25 at his dealership in Akron Ohio.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I believe my car was shipped today, I got PC delivery so I will be there September 4th. If I had it delivered to my dealer it would probably be ready this weekend..so about 10 day extra to get PCD, not bad


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*How do you know it shipped?*

Did your CA tell you? I assume my car is shipping, but no confirmation.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

AirBecks said:


> Did your CA tell you? I assume my car is shipping, but no confirmation.


Because it was shipping to the PC today


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah it was Ricki from Difeo. What is PC? Don't know these abbreviations?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

pramodpa said:


> Yeah it was Ricki from Difeo. What is PC? Don't know these abbreviations?


BMW Performance Center in South Carolina. You can have them ship your car directly there for pickup at no additional cost, but you have to fly there to get it and drive it back home yourself.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

pramodpa said:


> Has anyone heard from their CA about when there car is coming. My CA won't return any of my emails or phone calls (guess she has her money so no rush!). My delivery is to North Jersey so it shouldn't be too long, u would think


I received word today from my CA that my car was released by BMWNA to the carrier today. He expects to see it in 2-3 days if the usual schedule is followed. If he is correct and I'm lucky, I may get it Friday or Saturday. Being patient.

maande10 any word on yours from Passport?


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thanks Strider, this is good news ...*

Cars should start rolling out of VPC. Lets all keep our fingers crossed.........


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

strider41 said:


> maande10 any word on yours from Passport?


No word from my CA yet. 

I know that BMW's web site isn't very up-to-date, but my status still says, "Your new 2008 335xi Coupe is en route to the preparation center." What does yours say?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

strider41 said:


> He expects to see it in 2-3 days


Is your CA Tena Howard? I ask because in a post this April you said, "She's been keeping me posted." Was it Joern who called you about the delivery ETA?


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

maande10 said:


> No word from my CA yet.
> 
> I know that BMW's web site isn't very up-to-date, but my status still says, "Your new 2008 335xi Coupe is en route to the preparation center." What does yours say?


 That's what mine says.

I stopped bothering Ricki a week ago. She told me to hang in there and she will let me know -- I have faith.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

mookjohnson said:


> That's what mine says.
> 
> I stopped bothering Ricki a week ago. She told me to hang in there and she will let me know -- I have faith.


Well, I haven't been bothering my CA, but I'm trying to see whether all of the cars bound for Passport will be going on the same truck. strider41 was told by one of the CAs at Passport that their car is en route, which could be good news for me, unless the BMW Owners Circle data is accurate. If strider's OC page also says that the car hasn't hit VPC yet, that probably means that I'll get my car by this weekend as well.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Owners Circle says "AT the Preperation Center"*



maande10 said:


> No word from my CA yet.
> 
> I know that BMW's web site isn't very up-to-date, but my status still says, "Your new 2008 335xi Coupe is en route to the preparation center." What does yours say?


"AT the Preperation Center", but I'm confident it has sice been released .... hoping!!


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

AirBecks said:


> "AT the Preperation Center", but I'm confident it has sice been released .... hoping!!


Yeah, but i take it yours was a non ED car, no"?


----------



## thurst0509 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nah AirBecks is an EDer - in his OP he said he dropped off in Munich on 7/14

My Owners Circle tracker has shown as "At Preparation Center" since last Friday - I'm hoping mine is released also! My SA told me it has to go through the distribution center in South Carolina en route to Dallas once it leaves the Jersey prep center, so I'm probably still at least a week away from seeing my car here.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*I was ED on 7/3*

I dropped off in Munich on 7/13


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

AirBecks said:


> I dropped off in Munich on 7/13


Gotcha, sorry, just based it on number of posts w/o re-reading thread.

My status just changed since this morning and now says at prep center as well. I know I didn't do any damage, just hope they were as careful as I was (yeah right).

So disheartening to think how we baby our new cars only to have them thrashed about on a ship, probably floored up the loading ramp only to smash the bumber into the rear of someone else's brand new bimmer.

With all the damage I see reported and beind fixed at the VDC, I would think BMW would find it cost effective to try and implement some preventative measures in how the cars are being shipped and handled.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

*My car has arrived!!*



maande10 said:


> Is your CA Tena Howard? I ask because in a post this April you said, "She's been keeping me posted." Was it Joern who called you about the delivery ETA?


I was called by Mohammad Asfhar who replaced Tena Howard as my CA. He called yesterday about 1:30 to tell me my car was released to the auto carrier and late afternoon today and left a voice mail to tell me that my car was being off loaded as he spoke. Talked to him when I returned home and I will pick up the car tomorrow. :thumbup::clap::clap::clap:

Dropped off at Harms 21 July
Dropped off at Passport 20 August

That's a lot quicker than I expected. I am elated to have it back and at home so soon!!


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

maande10 said:


> No word from my CA yet.
> 
> I know that BMW's web site isn't very up-to-date, but my status still says, "Your new 2008 335xi Coupe is en route to the preparation center." What does yours say?


I have not used the site to follow the car, the info was less current than the customer service number. I called the 1-800 number every other day or my CA once a week.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Congrats Strider ....... you are the first!!*

THe rest of us can just hope to have the same good fortune as you......... I guess I need to wait for my phone to ring!!!:thumbup:


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't heard anything from my CA yet but in calling the ED # I found out that my car was also "released to the auto carrier." I was told that this part means there is a 48 hr window to get the car going on the truck. I still have an estimated arrival to the dealer 8/25 to 8/26. I'll follow up w/my CA tomorrow.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Well good luck......*

I'll call my CA in the morning. He said to expect the car on the 25th, so that sounds right....


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

It sounds more and more like I'm in for a long wait. My CA, at the same dealer as strider, hasn't called. Owners Circle says it hasn't reached the VPC yet. The 800 number says it's "in transit," no mention of a truck.

I've been patient for a week and a half, but now that others are starting to get their cars and I haven't heard anything from my CA, I'm becoming very annoyed.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*You should call the ED office*

800-932-0831 and al least you will know for sure......


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Just think, in a few days most of us will have the cars and this will all be over with..the cars will be driven and forget about their long ocean crossing and everybody that cared so much about them to track them constantly. Then it's time for a new group


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

maande10 said:


> It sounds more and more like I'm in for a long wait. My CA, at the same dealer as strider, hasn't called. Owners Circle says it hasn't reached the VPC yet. The 800 number says it's "in transit," no mention of a truck.
> 
> I've been patient for a week and a half, but now that others are starting to get their cars and I haven't heard anything from my CA, I'm becoming very annoyed.


I'd suggest you call your CA. He will log on to the BMW system and determine the status of your vehicle. A call will prompt some action.

When I learned my original CA had left Passport to start her own company, I went to Passport to determine my new CA. Met him and asked him to check for me. A week later, which was yesterday, Tuesday, I called him and he returned the call with my car's status.

I'll look for your sparkling graphite 335xl or ask if other EDP cars arrived on the same carrier and see what response I get.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been waiting a year for this car, although I have to say that the last month has been the hardest. Everyone should post a picture of their ride when it arrives!


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Great Idea!!!!*

12 Hour rule for REDELIVERY!!!!

This is just as exciting!! Especially being that we don't know when it will happen. sort of like your parents telling you Xmas is sometime in the end of December, but you don't know what day!!:rofl:


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

strider41 said:


> I'll look for your sparkling graphite 335xl or ask if other EDP cars arrived on the same carrier and see what response I get.


No need. I just called the BMWNA ED dept. and my car is still locked up at Customs. Eleven days and counting. The lady on the phone said the best she could do is call the Port and file an inquiry. DHS can do whatever they please. I was told to call back on Monday.

What amazes me is that strider's bright red E92 wasn't selected for a random detailed Customs screening but my drab graphite E92 was. My bad luck, I guess.

(BTW, I made the first loan payment about nine days ago. No car.)


----------



## thurst0509 (Jan 16, 2008)

I just spoke to BMW ED at the number AirBecks posted above. My car has cleared customs at least, but it's still at the VPC and not yet called up for trucking.

My dealership SA told me it's generally 10 days until arrival once it gets on a truck in New Jersey, so it sounds like I'm still about two weeks from receiving the car. :banghead:


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

thurst0509 said:


> I just spoke to BMW ED at the number AirBecks posted above. My car has cleared customs at least, but it's still at the VPC and not yet called up for trucking.
> 
> My dealership SA told me it's generally 10 days until arrival once it gets on a truck in New Jersey, so it sounds like I'm still about two weeks from receiving the car. :banghead:


You'll still have your car before me. :thumbup:


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Sorry to hear your delivery is being delayed.*



maande10 said:


> What amazes me is that strider's bright red E92 wasn't selected for a random detailed Customs screening but my drab graphite E92 was. My bad luck, I guess.
> 
> (BTW, I made the first loan payment about nine days ago. No car.)


A car or anything for that matter that does not attract attention is the type "mule" or carrier that a potential smuggler would use to smuggle contraband. A "drab graphite E92" as you opined is precisely the type of car that one would think passes under the radar of customs officials. Yet it's the non-attention getters that usually receive the scrutiny by officials.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

WTF???

My car is in for repairs for a new rear bumper at the VPC. Must have been a shipping accident.  So much for all the TLC I gave it in Germany.

There goes my rear Zoll plate. Go figure!
:tsk:


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Got the email from Adrian - my car is on its way to the VDC in South Carolina...estimates from previous emails were arrival to SC VDC today. I think that places the car at BMWSATL late next week??!!


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

chaz58 said:


> WTF???
> 
> My car is in for repairs for a new rear bumper at the VPC. Must have been a shipping accident.  So much for all the TLC I gave it in Germany.
> 
> ...


I really hope it wasn't my car that rear ended your car on the boat. That would mean an already extended stay at Customs, then an extended stay at VPC. I was looking forward to a few joy rides this weekend, too.


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

Just called BMWNA -- very helpful. looks as if I made it through customs. However, I have a "small roof dent." That requires "10 units" (???) of service. i was told that "10 units" is nothing, very minimal. I'm just worried since the roof is the most complex out of the parts and could cause the most problems in the long run. Also could bring on the infamous flutter....:yikes:


----------



## thurst0509 (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you specifically ask about damages or did they volunteer that information? I thought it was strange that my car would be sitting in the VPC for so long if there are no damages but didn't ask specifically, and the lady on the phone didn't mention anything.


----------



## mookjohnson (Aug 5, 2005)

thurst0509 said:


> Did you specifically ask about damages or did they volunteer that information? I thought it was strange that my car would be sitting in the VPC for so long if there are no damages but didn't ask specifically, and the lady on the phone didn't mention anything.


Specifically asked, then she looked it up and had the detailed information.


----------



## strider41 (Feb 9, 2008)

My beauty is now home sitting in my garage. In the 31 days I've been without her, it was a pleasure to be reminded how good she feels and is to drive. Fortunately, there were no bumps, scratches, etc and my rear European tag was saved for me and in the trunk. Forgot to pickup my USB/Ipod connector cable. Will do that Monday when I pickup the scale model of the car that I ordered. The dealership filled the tank with gas which was a nice gesture. Will also take and post some pics. Three friends, who were anxious to see the car, liked it. One who is a MB buff really dropped his jaw when he saw it. I'm not sure if it was the car's design or color that caused his reaction but he was impressed and called his wife to come and see the car

Good luck to the rest of you guys with your cars. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## BL535 (Jul 3, 2008)

Email for Irv Robinson, Chicago - my car is ready! Will pick up tomorrow if possible.

535 xi 2487 miles - Germany, Czech Republic, France and Switzerland
Welt pick up - July 3
Munich Harms - July 16
US dealer - August 21 (5 weeks and 1 day.)

Best car buying experience! Irv even sent a complimentary Nav disk.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Funny, I dropped my car off the same day as you (in Frankfurt though). I'm not going to be getting the good news letter from Irv until I get a new bumper though.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

She volunteered the info, although I naturally had to ask what the damage was. It sounded like it would take more than a week to get it fixed.



thurst0509 said:


> Did you specifically ask about damages or did they volunteer that information? I thought it was strange that my car would be sitting in the VPC for so long if there are no damages but didn't ask specifically, and the lady on the phone didn't mention anything.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Some good news on my end..*

ED Department (very helpful girls!!) confirmed my vehicle was released to shipping yesterday. Got the same 48hr rule.

Hopfully I see her on Monday / Tuesday ..... this makes the weekend sweeter.


----------

